# Hacked Prius running on SF Muni trolley poles



## CHamilton (Apr 2, 2014)

There's no date on this article, but it was published on April 1, 2014.

HACKED PRIUS RUNNING ON MUNI POWER LINES





> A couple months ago I was walking out of Golden Gate Park onto Fulton around 8th Avenue. I stepped onto the sidewalk just in time to see a Prius roll by with a pair of giant antennae mounted on the roof. At first I thought it was just some kind of art-car getup, but then I realized the antennae was the same power pole doodad that MUNI buses use (I later learned they’re called “trolley poles”). Not only that, they were actually running along the overhead power cables for the 5 line. The driver cruised past with a high-pitched humming noise as I stood there thinking, “No. ****ing. Way.”
> 
> Two weeks ago I was in the Safeway parking lot at 16th and Bryant when I saw the driver again. This time I was on my motorcycle and happened to have my camera. I snapped a few shots as he passed the bus stop, then jumped on my bike and followed him east on 16th. I caught up to him a few blocks later at Kansas. ...
> 
> ...


----------



## George Harris (Apr 2, 2014)

April Fool!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 2, 2014)

Skoda nose!


----------

